# Shop Renovation



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Shop Renovation #1*

Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.

I am quite excited that I have purchased two fixed skylights that will be installed in the new roof but that will be covered in my next update. Thanks for checking in on me. More to follow!

Here's a shot of the two exterior walls:









This shot shows the laminated beam towards the top of the wall. The cross member studs on the outside wall show where a through-the-wall air conditioner will be located. I am trying to cover all the amenities. Right now when the A/C is installed in the window, I have no window to open on a nice day.









A shot of the door wall:









A shot from an upstairs window. The contractor has removed the gutter and has begun to prepare for the new trusses. If you notice in the background, there is another structure being built. While all this is going on, I am building a 12' X 12' shed!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


oh this is looking great lenny…and how fun to start your retirement then to build a shed yourself….i love doing projects like that…is the shed going to be used for wood storage or anything like that…i cant wait to see your new space all finished and you in there with a smile and a a hot mug of coco …i imagine since winter is coming on…by the time its ready..it will be a proper christmas gift…are there any new tools coming into the picture to go with the new addition…grizz


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


looking great Lenny! the shed is a great idea to keep all those non woodworking related things out and about.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Hi Grizz. I am enjoying building this shed from the ground up. My contractor is great. He checks in on me from time to time, offers tips and advice, teaches me tricks and even lets me borrow tools. How great is that? I do not specifically plan to store lumber in the shed but we will see how things develop. Sharon, to address your comment, we have a lawnmower, snow blower, wheelbarrow, rakes, shovels, fertilizer, a lawn spreader, ladders, etc. in the garage. This shed will help us clear out that clutter from the garage space. Grizz, the only specific new tool I have in mind is to finally purchase a Fein Multimaster. I received enough gift certificates from friends and co-workers to cover the cost so as soon as my local Woodcraft has a 10% off power tools sale, off I go to buy it. Oh yeah, I am seriously considering getting a Worksharp 3000 too.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


The addittion looks great, can't wait to see it all done. How big will your shop be after the addittion? Thanks for sharing and keep us posted.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Thats good work, Lenny.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


SUPER there YOUNG MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *;-)*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


nice lenny ,
not to far now .

i did wonder at this statement however :

*Right now when the A/C is installed in the window, I have no window to open on a nice day.*

you don't seem to have any windows to open in the new walls anyway ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


niice little project in the background to ceep you busy with while your shop is packed down 
and the work on the house start to look good
its great you have a contractor like that , when he gives you adwice and small tricks then I´m
pretty sure you will bee satisfired with the finished shop and mud room

looking forward to see the progrees, thanks for sharing it sofare 

take care
Dennis


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


12×12 is a good size shop… air conditioning!? You tryin to make us all feel bad??? ;-)

My 'air conditioning' is to open the garage door to let the heat out!

It's gonna be a nice man cave when you get done. Did you leave a spot for the beer fridge?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Look like LIFE IS GOOD Lenny, keep it up and will see you filming from your new yankee shop…good luck and enjoy the journey my friend…BC


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


This is exciting. You are going to love the addition of the skylights, that was very smart. The added natural light will be great. We put two into our log home several years ago and they were the best addition to brighten up an otherwise dark space.

Make sure you or your contractor caulks or otherwise insulates any interior exposed flashing. We had a just a small strip of flashing exposed on the underside and in the winter it would condense like crazy and then drip down unexpectedly…. for the first winter we thought there was a leak. Took me a lot of investigating to figure out the water source was actually the air in side the house.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


The pictures look awesome Lenny! Man are you going to enjoy the new space to work. Can't wait to see the finished product. Oh yea, the pressure is on now that you have all this new room and plenty of time on your hands to knock out some interesting projects.

All good things come to those who wait! You're living the dream Lenny…enjoy every minute. The good thing is that I know you will.

Congrats,
Mike


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments everyone. *DAWG* and *RonPeters*, the shop space will go from 8' by 18' (144 sq. ft.) to 21' by 18' (378 sq. ft.). It's the shed that will be 12' by 12'. David, if you look at the first picture above you will see an existing window with an A/C in it. That window is remaining. With the new "through-the-wall" A/C unit, I will be able to open and close the window anytime I prefer. You have me thinking though that I have a long expanse of wall and then another wall with no window. The problem I find with windows is you can't plan to put anything on the wall in front of them and you can't really place things in front of them that will impair their functionality. My thinking is that the existing window along with the two skylights and the door will provide sufficient light. Maybe I will discuss this with my contractor and see what he thinks about a raised narrow window on the door wall. Something to consider.

Wilson, always great to hear from you my friend. Thanks for the words of encouragement. The same to you Mike. I AM starting to feel some pressure. I have projects lined up and it's odd not being able to just start working on them. *swirt*, thanks for the advice regarding the skylights. I will surely point out your experience to my contractor. Again, thanks evryone for the kind words.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Lenny,
You are making great progress… looking forward to seeing it soon.
Ellen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Boy Lenny, am I jealous. That is so nice. Skylights too. Wow.

I can't wait for your eighth day to start.
Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


maybe a special one between studs
over a bench .

just some light ,
and air .

then no header is needed ?


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Lenny,
I'm looking forward to seeing the completed renovation at a future LJ get-together. I'm sure your new "office" will be in your workshop!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Looking great. The only bad thing is if I remember correctly, you spent a decent amount of time setting up your dust collection. Too bad you will need to do that again. At the same time, it doesn't sound like you are too disappointed. LOL. Keep us posted. I hope to get back to my renovations soon. It's slow going but eventually I'll have an ok place to work.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Hi Ellen and Lorna. I am looking forward to having you over for the tour next month (completed project or not). Steve, thanks for the comments. I like your line of thinking and can't agree with you more. I am SO looking forward to that glorious "eighth day". Hokie, I don't think it will be so bad to open up the DC system at the one wall, extend it out further and then turn the corner at the new wall. Shouldn't be too bad. It will require the purchase of some addtional plumbing but that's okay. David, I spoke to my contractor today and he shared that he is one who loves windows so he is agreeable to adding another window if I want one. When I expressed that my thought was the exisiting window, the skylights and the glass at the top of the door might be sufficient, he suggested we see what it looks like with the roof and skylights installed and then make our decision from there. We will have to imagine it with the existing wall still in place because that will be a last minute demolition.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


i know you will make a good decision about the windows ,
some cross ventilation is always nice .

wall space is a good thing
id hate to see you with the lights on all the time .
some where higher up out of the way maybe .

can't wait to see it done ,
and you working in it .

enjoy !


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Sometimes my sarcasm doesn't come through. I just meant it was a small price to pay, redoing the duct work, to get such a cool new spot. (-:


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Hokie, yeah, that one sailed right over my head. Now that I am seeing it clearly, no question that it's a minor small price to pay for the additional space.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


don´t worry hokieMojo
even I got it so it ain´t you…..LOL

Dennis


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


looking good…


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Hi Lenny,

Looks like your having fun at your new shop. Good thinking with the shed also, keep them pesky garden tools

out of the shop. Be careful putting on the roof, you don't want to slide off and end up in the E R the day your

shop is completed!!!!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


very very nice


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Shop Renovation #1*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just over a month ago I wrote that I retired from work and mentioned that the timing coincided with the start of a shop renovation project. Here is the post, "Benchmark: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19102. At the time, the foundation walls had been poured. A lot has taken place over the past month but not on the shop. Our contractor is building a mud room at the front of our house in addition to this shop renovation and he decided to work on the mud room first. He has completed the exterior work there and has only a tile floor and finish carpentry left to finalize the project. This week he began framing the shop. He has the two new walls up and has inserted a laminated beam to carry the load of the roof so he can cut out the studs that used to be the outside wall. New trusses, or half-trusses will be installed to continue the roofline out to the new wall.
> 
> ...


Great shop way to go.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Roof and Skylights*

Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.

This first photo shows the half trusses. John, continued the line of the trusses towards the existing peak and slightly above it. He then added a return piece down to the existing peak. Sorry I didn't get a picture of this before he sheathed it but see the second photo for an idea of how this works. He also built up the existing garage roof (to the right of the downspout) so it became level with the family room roof (to the left of the downspout).










Below is a shot of John installing the skylights today. If you look at the gable end, you can get an idea of what I meant about the new roofline being higher than the old and how the return pieces I mentioned were incorporated.










Next, is a shot of John's progress mid-way through the installation. The white material is a rubber membrane that envelopes the walls of the skylight. The photo also gives a good angle of the finished rooflines. Left and right of the downspout are now one plane and the new shop roofline meets it in a valley in the corner.










Below, the skylights are fully installed and you get a good shot of the rooflines. Oh yeah, in the background you can see that Lenny the Snail has sheathing on the shed roof. Oh well, no hurry I guess.










I hate to detract from my shop renovation but I am quite proud of these shed rafters that I made myself with John's encouragement and advice. Well, I am proud that I made them, not the end result. I actually feel they came out awful but it's a shed not a piece of furniture so I will live with it. It is not evident from the angle of the photo but they are not flat and even and since I did them one at a time instead of batch cutting them, I had to return my miter saw to the necessary angle each time. Needless to say, they are not all "spot on". Still, I made them myself and they work. I am proud to be building this shed from the ground up.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


real nice progress Lenny, looking at it from the outside, it's a tremendous addition of space to your existing shop! way to go.

plus with that cool shed holding all the non WW related stuff, that can only get better.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


lenny ,

you are a genius .

who would have thought ,
to put a roof over the shop ?

anywhere i can stand is a shop at times ,

very happy for you ,
when that wall comes down ,
your dream will happen ,
and you will be lost in there .
till you put in all the tools . lol


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


It's coming along well Young Man….....!!!! *;-)*
I'm happy for ya'.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


It looks grand Lenny all I can say is I'm envious, can't wait for the topping off party, enjoy and thanks for the update …BC


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Very jealous here. 
You might want to err on the side of caution for at least a season with putting the table saw directly under one of the skylights. They do have a tendency to get condensation on them or in the flashing and can lead to water dripping down from them. Ours did it for a while before we got them all sealed up right. You wouldn't want water dripping down and sitting on your table saw for extended periods. Sometimes it has nothing to do with who installs them, it is more related to how you heat your space.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Hi Lenny

Your shop is coming along nicely. Looks like you have found a good contractor that knows what he is doing. Is your shed for yard stuff or shop jigs, off-fall and wood? Keep the pictures coming!

God Bless
tom


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Really coming along Lenny.
Way to go!
I'm green with envy.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Looking good Lenny, 
You are going to enjoy this this winter. Rand


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Looks great Lenny!!!!

And you are invited to Wisconsin, anytime you want to build me a

Nice shed like that!!!!

Looks like it's all coming together great, and John, sounds like a good friend

as well as your contractor.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive feedback everyone. Sharon, while the shed isn't intended to free up space in my shop, it serves that function for the garage and that makes my wife happy. And as you know, if the wife is happy…The shed is actually her idea. We looked at them at HD and I said I could build one for far less cost than they want, with one caveat, I get to buy a framing nailer. It was a done deal. Tom, the shed is intended to be for yard items: snow blower, lawn mower, wheelbarrow, rakes and shovels, lawn care products, ladders, etc. I recently met a neighbor a few streets over who is a woodworker. He keeps saying it would make a great spot for wood storage. Particularly the "attic" area. Once loaded with yard stuff I will see what I can do. David, there are no flies on me, huh? Pretty ingenius of me to think of a roof, right? Thanks again for the caution *swirt*. I may have to employ plastic covers for my tools until I see how the skylights work out. Bob, I'm not sure I am prepared to make sheds for others, although I have learned a lot about building construction from this project. You are right about John being a good friend. All during elementary school, his daughter and my youngest were best friends. Unfortunately, his daughter switched to private school at the middle school level and their friendship waned. He used to live a few streets from my home and we often attended block parties at his house.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Really coming along, Lenny… you'll be in there in no time. I particularly like the idea of natural light from the skylights for working. I think it helps with both the lighting and the feel of openness. Looking forward to our visit!
Ellen


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Lenny, I like the way your shop is coming alone.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Hey, whatever the shed stores and keeps from other places is good, be it shop, garage, or the kitchen (mmm..maybe not kitchen).

FYI, I was watching finewoodworking (old) videos about framing walls, floors , and roofs. all (mostly) the cuts for the rafters, miters and all were cut with a circular saw - on the roof itself after the 2x material was put in place - there was no batch cutting on a miter saw station. regardless, this is another skill that is developed over time - and I think for a first (and second and third) the sheds roof looks fantastic! I wouldn't think twice about it, and I have a feeling you won't either (or at least I hope).

Enjoy the weather.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


thank´s for the update
good to see the progress 

take care
Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


this is all fantastic lenny…you did a great job and i love the skylights, cant wait to see the inside after the wall comes down…your going to have to have a party when you get it to the usable point…congrats ..grizz


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Ellen, Charles, Sharon, Dennis and Grizz…thank you all for the kind words of support and encouragement.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


You've made great progress on your renovation. I look forward to seeing this project during the get-together coming up soon. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lorna. It should be a fun day.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


exciting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt. Indeed, it is exciting.


----------



## buckeye326 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Lenny
Sounds like you got a good thing going.
One question for you. You obviously will be putting in Workshop lights eventually.
Do ypu plan on using the conventional Fluorsecent lights or the latest Halogen type.
Would appreciate any comments from other LumberJocks.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Hi Buckeye. Thank you. Regarding lights, When I finished the interior of my shop four years ago I chose daylight flourescent bulbs and I intend to stay with that type. If by chance, I put in some task lighting, say over a bench for example, I might choose halogen, but for basic overhead lighting, I will stay with the daylight flourescents.


----------



## FredrickDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Great man! I really like the way you manage all the problems regarding skylights roofing maintenance and installation as well as you provide the good service to all the clients.


----------



## FredrickDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


Skylights are really essential when making a roofing design. There has to be a correct ventilation system upon installing of a skylight that is energy-efficient and functional. It should be appropriately developed and installed in order to hold a continuous ventilation in the spot. Proper care must be taken during the installation process.


----------



## FredrickDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

Lenny said:


> *Roof and Skylights*
> 
> Today was a big day. My skylights went in! But, I get ahead of myself. On my last post, 12 days ago, I left off showing where the roof trusses were to be placed. John, my contractor, designed and laid out an elaborate rafter system to, in essence, tie together three roof lines. You can see in the first picture there is a family room roof in the foreground, a garage roof to its right and the existing roofline of my shop. John put in these half trusses and then, as I said, proceeded to marry up the 3 rooflines so it now appears more uniform. He has a tad more shingling to do tomorrow and the roof is done. John and I discussed the location of the skylights and I think/hope I made a good choice. At times they appear too close together, but from inside the room, I think they are just right. I still have to imagine what it will look like with the wall that is coming down, no longer there. I neglected to take a picture of the inside view today so I will include that in the next update. The skylights are 8 feet apart along a stretch of 18 feet. I believe one of them will be right above my TS and assembly table. (That is once I make one!) Anyway, I am quite excited to have these installed. John was impressed with the quality of the product and the installation procedure. He assures me they will be leakproof. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> ...


It is similar to a green house in its appearance. The people who have not seen sky light firstly think how they look like and what their design is. You can make use of it when you want specific areas of the conservatory to get heat. The skylight must be placed at the roof so that it can gather solar energy for you. There's a lot of details if would like to visit this site http://www.bristolite.com. Thanks a lot for this post!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*

Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).

This is what the shop looked like before the renovation began. It's the wall to the left that was to come down.










This morning John arrived and was pleased with my weekend accomplishments. I left for a dental appointment and upon return, this is what I saw:










Yee ha! Open space! John took down the old door and the wall. All that remains is to remove the concrete lip between the old and new space and fill in the gap. John is subcontracting the demo to someone with a jackhammer. Here is another view of the non-existing wall:










It sure is nice to see for the first time, how much additional space I have. Again, the shop is going from eight feet wide to 23 feet wide. I also saw for the first time, how the daytime lighting will look and I am satisfied that the one wall window, the skylights and the window in the door will be sufficient for the space. More than likely, I will have overhead lighting on anyway. There is a door between the shop and the garage. I was standing in that doorway when I took the "before" photo. When I want cross ventilation, I will leave the garage door and the door between the two spaces open. They are in line with the window.

The vinyl siding has been placed on the exterior walls and the door installed. Although the air conditioner is not in place, the sleeve that holds it is. John sealed this opening well to prevent air/water infiltration.










I think once the concrete demolition is done, John will be just about finished and I will take over. I have decisions to make about where to run electricity for tools, whether to leave the roof rafters showing or put in a ceiling, etc. I have a plumber coming on Wednesday to discuss heating. If the heater I was using is not large enough for the new space, I have to decide on what to have installed. I am leaning towards a Modine Hot Dawg heater or something similar. A number of LJs have them and like them. For a woodworking shop you need to purchase the sealed combustion type.

I guess an update on the shed project is now expected. I completed the shingling and ridge vent installation last week so, the roof is sealed. I have started on the siding. Once that's done, there's rake boards and corner boards to put up and I will make a door and be finished. Thanks again for checking in on me.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Hey Lenny, can I rent the shed so I can play in your sandbox? This is going to be one nice shop very shortly. What a way to break in the retirement. Go for it, man. Rand


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


And the beat goes on…......lookin' good Lenny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lenny go for the *Hot Dawg* I've had mine for 3 years now and if I had to do it over it would be Hot Dawg again.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


I will come back and read all the news when I can…but had to see the picts!!! That is a huge addition…I remember when you got your new table saw===and something about it not fitting….not an issues now!!!\\

super cool…enjoy it…enjoy it enjoy it!!\

will come back when I can breath and read all your good words!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Greetings Lenny,

That's really great that you've gotten so much done….It is going to be much bigger..
What are you going to do with all that extra room????? I know I know….silly question….. lol.
No need to ask…you' re going to fill it up with more tools….. Also, stellar job on the shed, too….
Everything's finally coming together…it takes time….after all, you can't rush perfection…..Keep on keeping on, Lenny…...I'll be watching you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


well done lenny
nice bigger space

now you will be able to make 
furniture like steve martin

made for the mansion he built for the family


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Well Mister, lots of envy here….After working 10 hours and commuting for two I see a e-mail
from leisure Lenny!!!! I'll be working a double tomorrow, at least 12 hours with a two hour
commute, thinking about my buddy puttering around the shop doing the things I'd like to be doing!!!
The extra space looks great, and your a man after my own heart, you don't allow yard tools in the
workshop!!! I am looking forward to see how you fix your shop up.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


great shop upgrade


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Lotsa Room in that Shop!! It's coming right along, Lenny, good for you!!
I guess it's "wait 'til next year!" for our hapless Red Sox, huh… :-(


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Wow, Lenny… that is coming along sooooo well.
Looking forward to the visit in October.
You should be just about ready for the christening party by then!
I'll bring the champagne!
Ellen


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliments and words of support everyone. Rand, I want to assure you that my rental fees are quite reasonable! John, you are one of the people I was thinking of when I commented about LJs who like the Hot Dawg. Once again, great memory Matt. Yes indeed, I will be able to put the 52" rails back on the table saw! Rick, you know the drill on the "extra room" thing. Is there really such a thing? David, perhaps I will be commissioned to build a replica of one of the Newport, RI mansions. Then Steve Martin and I will have SO much in common. Bob, I feel for you my friend. I rarely did extra hours but with a total of three hours of commuting each day, I haven't forgotten my 12-13 hour days! I must say, I certainly don't miss them either. Thank you Jim. Mike, thank you too and yes, this was NOT a good year for the Sox so we do have to turn to the "wait 'til next year" cliche. Ellen, it is just about a month away. I have no idea how much I will have accomplished inside by that time but whatever stage it is at, I will be turning to you folks for opinons, ideas, suggestions and advice on layout, placement, thoughts on the ceiling, etc. And please understand Ellen, you will NOT be whacking the side of my table saw with a bottle of champagne!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


It going to be a great working space Lenny, make sure you leave one outlet for the coffee maker you'll never know when a LJ might stop by…lol ,take care and stay safe BC


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


*Congratulations* on your grand wall tear down.

That's going to be a fantastic shop. That was some real planning, buy a saw first, & then go for the larger shop.

Your retirement is going to be all the more pleasurable now.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Lenny, thats going to be a nice shop with lots of room to expand.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Looking great. It also sounds like you've got some great professionals that you work with. Often you only hear about the bad, but you sound quite happy with yours. I'm glad this has been such a success so far!


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


What a great increase in shop space… I am so jealous! I look forward to seeing this fine job on our October visit. Keep up the good work!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


wow lenny…its always amazing to me when something like this happens for a wood worker…the wall came down and now you can let your visions begin…if it were me i would be laying in bed, running all of the different lay outs in my head…, but you might really consider putting in the ceiling…it will hold more heat…and not be as costly to heat…...but that is a choice you cam make…the open rafter do allow the possibility of wood storage…and if you want a more open feeling…it will do that also…mine are all open..but i live in alabama…and dont have to usually heat that much…and i do like the open feeling it gives me…choices choices….....lol…its tuff huh…wake up ..fix some java…wander into the shop…and look around and think about it all…dont take to long though…we want to see some wood work start to happen…but do enjoy the time of expansion…congrats buddy….grizz


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Hey Lenny…...I forgot to tell you also, that if your wife is like mine, now that you've gained more room to 
work, then she'll be "conjuring up" more projects for you to do for her, and around the house.
My motto has always been: "You've got to work ON your shop before you can work IN it" !!!!!


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Wow 8'-23' like going from a 1 bedroom apartment to a five bedroom house Congratulations on your new shop


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Wilson, as always, thanks for the kind words. If you are ever in New England, be sure to stop in for that cup of coffee. Fall is a great time to visit the area! Hey Dick, thank you. I am certainly looking forward to finishing up the space and then enjoying it. CJ, thank you and although it is a big increase in space now, my guess is one day it won't be. *Hokie*, I feel John is doing a fantastic job. He cares about his work, he thinks things through, keeps me informed, suggests things, etc. He surprised me today, but I will get to that. Hi Lorna, thank you and again, I too am looking forward to your visit. Hi Grizz. Thanks. I have indeed spent many hours picturing shop layout, electrical drops, where to re-locate the dust collection system, etc. As for the ceiling I may end up compromising by insulating at the ceiling but leaving the rafters exposed. It's more area to heat but it might be worth it for the sense of openess and the additional space (storage). We shall see. Well Rick, to date, my wife has not been one to ask me to make woodworking projects too often. Projects around the house is another story. I mentioned that John has built a mud room at the front of our house. She does have a hall bench and some type of coat rack on my list. *sawblade*, thanks very much. It is definitely a bit more elbow room.

Today I went out to breakfast with one of my brothers. When I got home John was here and he had a rented compressor hitched to the rear of his truck. We said hello and he said, "Guess what today is?" and he pointed to the concrete lip on the floor. I asked, "Oh, the guy is coming to do it today?", and he replied, "I'm doing it. I can't let someone else have all the fun. So, he went about jackhammering the lip away, both between the old and new shop and also between the two sides of the garage. At one point he asked if I wanted to try it. Having never operated a jackhammer, I certainly had to see what it felt like so I tried it for about one minute. Wow is that a powerful piece of machinery. It wasn't until he was up front working between the sides of the garage that I thought to take pictures so the photo below is of John working in that area.










John took a shot of me at the helm. You should know that my sweat is from working on the shed, not from jackhammering. Besides, who smiles while operating a jackhammer?:










Finally, here is a shot of the shop with the lip completely removed. John will now fill in the gap for a nice even floor:


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Is that cool or what! When I made my shop bigger in ND and the back wall came out I know hou you felt. WOW! You need to consider putting in a ceiling and insulating. My shop is easy to heat and cool because I did not scrimp on the insulations. It can be below zero or 100 degrees and it does not take long to get the shop comfortable and keep it that way. I am so happy for you.

God Bless
tomk


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Hi Tom. Thanks so much. I appreciate your kind words and input. I will certainly be insulating the ceiling. That is a given. The question is whether to install a finished ceiling as I did in the old shop. There certainly are a lot of positives to doing so. When you step into my garage in the hot summer months (no insulation), you sure do feel it. When you enter the shop area (insulated ceiling) it is far cooler. The opposite is also true during the winter months. I will really have to ponder this one and get some help from a few fellow New Englanders who will be visiting my shop in October.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Go Lenny, Go Lenny! Dat's what I'm talking about! You're gonna have lot's of fun planning everything's placement to maximize production! Great job!!!!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


way to go you jack hammer maniac…lol…i use to run one of those when i was in my 20's..same set up…big compressor behind a truck..was in arizona…summer heat…going from house to house taking out the sidewalk wherever is was cracked..whoeee..im glad that was when i was a young buck…not anymore…now i look at pictures of retired guys doing it with a smile on there face…lol…the thing we dont know is if it was really running ..or was this a posed shot…lol…its looking great…if you insulate good enough , the open feel and look sure is nice…...the ceiling that is…its nice to be able to store thing up there…and with the size not being that big..it might not be all that hard to keep warm…sure a few more bucks…but its nice having the open feeling…cant wait to see it all done…....oh i was going to mention , i also have a heavy duty block and tackle that is attached to my open rafters…its great for when your working on something heavy …saves on your back…just a suggestion…grizzman


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Lenny now that is from the school of hard knocks for sure, a taste and enough is enough. It great see a fellow LJ having fun and having it his way…lol Have a great fall season and stay safe…Wilson


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Ron. I appreciate it. And thanks again Wilson. Grizz, I did actually try it out when John started the job but the picture was a staged one. I actually operated the jackhammer but purely for picture taking reasons. Thanks for the additional input regarding the ceiling and the block and tackle. Something to consider.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


Thanks Autumn. The envy thing seems to be going around. My neighbor said he has "shed envy"!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *And the Wall Comes Tumbling Down*
> 
> Today was another big day for the shop renovation, perhaps even bigger than the skylights installation. I spent much of Friday night and all day Saturday, moving tools, disassembling my dust collection system and otherwise clearing the wall space. Then it was on to removing the T111 that I use on my shop walls. Since I had installed the siding with 8d nails, it was not a completely easy task to remove it. I was fortunate that John, my contractor, had cut through many of the upper nails when he installed the LVL (laminated veneer lumber) beam that now carries the load of the old roofing system. Still, there were plenty of stubborn 8d nails to get at. I used a pry bar and hammer to pry the siding away from the studs and in some instances I drilled around nail heads so they would pop through, I managed to remove all the T111. Next I removed the insulation and the electricity that was in the wall (I had already disconnected the wiring from any live circuit.).
> 
> ...


When I was 18 I did the jack hammer thing for a refractory. Had to crawl inside a small slag tank about 12' x 5'.
you jack hammered your way into the tank, once inside you removed all the steel molten slag from inside the tank.
After holding a portable jack hammer over your head for 8 hours you felt the power alright….

Looks like you had a great week, enjoy these mlast few days (hopefully weeks) of warm weather, building your new
shop!!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Lots of Warmth in the Shop*

Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.

Once John finished, I began working on the interior space. I continued the electrical wiring from the old shop, into the new, making sure to include plenty of receptacles, including some up in the "ceiling" area. For lights, I decided on four 2 ft. by 2 ft. troffers. Then it was on to insulation. I put R-19 between the trusses along the roofline. In order to do so, I had to build out the 3 1/2" truss to 7". I used the R-13 wall insulation that John kept from the old wall and bought the additional insulation required. I have also started putting T-111 on the walls.

Regarding heat, I was planning (hoping) to buy a new heating unit (Hot Dawg or similar) for the shop but a plumber ran the numbers and determined that my shop calls for 11,000 btu and my family room calls for 16,000 btu. I was hoping for the opposite but my family room has lots of glass. We needed an update to the heating unit in our family room and I was planning to move my 8,800 btu unit from the shop to the family room. So, since there is a call for higher btus in the family room, we bought a unit for that space and I am going to make the 8,800 btu unit work in my shop. I got the heat going about 2 weeks ago but did not use it until I finished the insulation.

Here are a few shots of the shop showing insulation, electricals and the heating unit:




























Today there was much warmth in the shop. I don't speak of the kind you operate via a thermostat. No, this was in the form of four northeastern LJs visiting my home/shop. Ellen (*Ellen35*), Lorna (*moonls*), Lisa (*Dustbunny*) and Gary (*GBlock66*) joined me today for a tour of the shop, shop talk and lunch. We had a great time and I enjoyed the company immensely. I asked for opinions on tool placement, dust collection, workbenches (I need to build one), etc. and these folks offered plenty of good advice/opinion. They even diagnosed the noise I have been hearing when I use my bandsaw. Thank you folks for tolerating my many questions of how you would use the space, where you would place tools and what type of workbench you think is better. By the way, I am glad you preferred to have lunch in the shop. That was my preference too.

Here is a photo of us during lunch:









Left to right it's Gary, Lorna, Ellen, Lenny and Lisa

Here's another shot of folks standing outside the shop, next to a picnic table I recently completed. I will be posting it soon:










A thanks to Gary for thoughtfully bringing 5/4 cherry shorts for our taking. Given the current contentious political environment, I am proud of how democratically we took turns selecting pieces. Once again, to Lisa, Lorna, Gary and Ellen, I enjoyed your visit!

Oops, almost forgot…the shed. Here's a photo of the completed shed. Well, except for doors which I have started on. Thanks again for checking in on me.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


oh yea lenny…ive been waiting for this day also…as i knew you would be getting together and enjoying the new shop and the wonderful visitors..so great to see you all together…cant wait to see your shop progress and be shop ready….get your tools in place and making sawdust…enjoy your new heated expansion….grizzman and oh i forgot, i love the picnic table…great design and the whole look …its a great build…always fun to sit at a table you made and enjoy being with family and friends…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Lenny,
Thank you so much for extending the tour invitation, I had such a nice day.
Lots of great ideas flying around hope I can remember them all.
Lunch was scrumptious, and tell your wife…..THE BROWNIES WERE DE….LICIOUS !!!!!

EDIT - I forgot to mention…Lenny's shop is awesome, clean and organized. All the things my shop is not.
And also he has heat and air conditioning for which I am truly jealous.
Great job on the addition Lenny : )

Thank you Gary for the cherry shorts, can't wait to start cutting.
Thank you Lenny for the maple shorts I've got plans for this.
Thanks to Ellen and Lorna, who I followed to Woodcraft after our visit with Lenny and Gary,
and they spotted a router table saw insert table that will fit my table saw. It was propped across the way from the discounted items, but was still a discount item,
$ 199.00….....75% off, stolen for $50.00. Wahoo !! It was missing the 2 t-tracks for the fence, but I can fix that up. I have a couple of pieces of t-track.
I was talking about getting one of these when we were at Lenny's place.
Happy ending to a wonderful day !!

Lisa


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Lenny for hosting us and showing us his great new shop. Lunch was great and the company could not have been better! Thanks to Lenny for the maple shorts and Gary for the cherry shorts.
Thanks to Lorna for being such good company on the ride and encouraging me to drop some money at Woodcraft!
Lenny's shop is great… he has more really nice tools than I have ever seen (except at one of the woodworking stores!) and his space is so open and airy. We will be looking forward to plenty of projects from Lenny in the near future and are planning another get-together in 2-3 months.
Ellen


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


*Its really shaping up, it makes a guy really jealous.

I was wondering what temperature you run in your shop?

I set mine at 60 degrees, or else I feel too warm.*

You have some very nice, special friends there.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Hi Lenny

I was just wondering how your shop was coming along the other day. Have you decided on what you are going to put on your walls and ceiling? It should really look great when you get it done. You might consider a catch table, assembly table and storage unit like I built. It works great in my smaller shop. When I think of a work bench, it is used more for people that use hand tools. Of course I am an old cabinet builder that cuts a lot of sheet stock. Just a thought. Your shop looks great!! Have fun getting it done and set up.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


thank´s for the update on your shop Lenny 
wonderfull to see such a niice gruop of L Js together
always great to see theese kind of meetings

thank´s for sharing it

Dennis


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Looks like your making great progress Lenny. I bet you can't wait to get it finished.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizz. It is great to be at the point where I can casually finish the walls of the shop and can start doing some actual woodworking again. Lisa and Ellen, it was my pleasure to have you folks here. Thanks again for the diagnosis on my band saw! I'm glad to learn you both dropped some cash at the local Woodcraft store. Looks like once again Lisa, you found a great bargain. Shades of a Grizzly tent sale!

Thanks Dick. This is near utopia for me. I am so excited about the additional space. The heating unit is a Rinnai. It is a very efficient unit. Like you, I generally set it at 60 and I find that with my body heat and shop activity, it will creep up to 62 or 64. I find 60 to be more than comfortable.

Hi Tom. The walls will be the texture 111 you see in the photos. That's what I had in the old shop and I like it. As for the ceiling, still no decision although I got some suggestions/ideas from my visitors today. Once I put the insulation in the ceiling I came to realize there is not a great deal of room up there for storage. Far less than I thought but I might still be able to utilize it. A workbench can be many things and to my line of thinking it will serve as a catch or outfeed table as well as my primary assembly table. I don't do much hand tool work but I do plenty of routing, some chiseling and, of course, plenty of sanding. A workbench is appropriate for that type of work with the vises to hold the workpieces, etc. I was showing my visitors today, one I saw in a Wood magazine article. It is a beefy, sturdy workbench under which you can build this great storage unit. Thanks for the comments/questions.

Thank you Dennis and Lou also.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lenny for the chance to visit your fantastic shop! What a great collection of tools in a terrific new space!! Your shop was a perfect venue for the picnic lunch which we enjoyed as well as the delicious brownies your wife made. What a surprise to be able to come home with some pieces of maple and cherry provided by you and Gary. Thank you both.
I've certainly enjoyed the LJ get-togethers we've had and look forward to future events. 
Lorna


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Looks like a grea shop!!!

I do have one question however. I watch too much Holms on Homes, so I have to ask. It looks like you insulated the right up to the roof. I am no expert, but do you have any roof venting above the insulation? Did you create a channel for air to move up from the soffets to the roof line? I believe it is needed for the health of the roof. Again I am no expert and maybe you do not need it. However like I said I watch too much Holms on Homes and I have to ask.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Lorna and thank you for the kind comments. It was a pleasure to see and spend time with you again. As noted above, I appreciate the input and opinions you offer.

Hi JB. Both you and I can sleep soundly tonight as the answer is YES, I installed a styrofoam vent the length of the roofline, from "ridge" to soffet that allows air to move. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Lenny, your shop is real nice.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Whew!! I will be able to sleep better tonight…. 

Again, looks like a great space to get some work done Lenny. I love the skylights!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


wow!!! this is really awesome!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Looks like everyone had a great time. Lenny, your shop looks great! Time to get busy on them doors mister…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Your a classy bunch up there in the N-East, thank for sharing your new shop adventures and great gathering of LJ. Hope you enjoy your shop over the winter Lenny and as always my friend stay safe…Wilson


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Thanks Autumn. If it is a dream, please don't pinch me because I don't want to wake up. Thanks also to CJ, Matt, Bob and Wilson. I appreciate your kind comments and it's always a good thing to work safely Wilson.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


A great shop coming along and a fun gathering. I am envious of both.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


new shop
good friends
great food

happy for you all

well done lenny

enjoy !


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Thanks *swirt*. So far, no condensation issues with the heater running. I wasn't exactly sure what to do but I left the insulation vents and insulation itself back from the skylights about 2-3 inches both above and below the units just in case that would become an issue.

David! Thanks for taking time from your traveling adventures to check in on me. I appreciate the "thumbs up". I must say David that generally speaking these are good folks. However, I was a bit disappointed in them regarding one issue. To me, it bordered on ingratitude. After they finished their sandwiches I offered them some "cookies" and no one accepted. You don't suppose that the fact that Rockler was printed on the side of the cookies had anything to do with it, do you?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


It looks like it is going to be a very nice addition and I'm happy for you.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


*helluvawreck*, thanks very much.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


AAAhhhhhh…a shop expansion..I can only dream..local codes won't let me. 
Looks great. Fantastic to have some LJ's to stop by and help cristine(sp?) it. Good luck on the continued project.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


GaryL,
I had to look up the spelling myself.
christen, but I don't think Lenny would have appreciated us 
cracking a bottle of champagne on his beautiful Powermatic…..LOL
But yes, it was a christening of sorts : )

Lisa


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


OK Lenny. Now that you are an experienced "builder", you can come build me a shop. but leave those tough cookies in RI, Please. ;-)) First time cookies with gristle. Man! Rand


----------



## gblock66 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Lenny,
Thank you so much for the invite, it was great to finally meet you and Ellen and Lorna, and Lisa. It was nice to get together throw around some idea's. . .Lenny I know you scored with everything we had to say (I have some ideas about a cool out feed table if you want to get together) I'm looking forward to our next get together.
Let me tell everyone that Lenny's shop is AWESOME . . .I felt like a little kid in a candy store. . .just looking around in amazement at all the great and very new tools. . . .everywhere I looked. . .I thought to myself. . .I need one of those. . .and one of those. . .I can see Lenny pushing out some Awesome projects.
Ellen, Lorna and Lisa . .It was nice to finally meet you 3. Ellen those were some awesome trays that you made and brought to show us
The food was great . .the conversations was fun . .and the company
was awesome. . .


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


*GaryL*, thank you. Now that you mention it, I wish I had thought to have everyone take a turn at cutting, drilling, sanding or routing something, sort of as a christening ritual. And Lisa, you are correct in your line of thinking regarding champagne being anywhere near my table saw. Hi Rand. The cookies aren't so bad. If you decide to try one, sprinkle some sawdust on it first. It adds just the right flavor.

Gary (*gblock66*), thanks for the kind words and perhaps I will take you up on the offer regarding the outfeed table although I really like the workbench in the Wood magazine I showed you guys and it might be my outfeed table/workbench/assembly table. We will see and we'll keep in touch. By the way Gary, thanks for mentioning Ellen's trays. I asked if she would bring some of them with her and she remembered to do so. They really are beautiful trays and the one with the strip of highly figured maple is really something to see in person. Great job Ellen and thanks for sharing them with us.

Lastly, I want to apologize to my guests. When I was cleaning up after you left, I opened the refrigerator door and there is a container of condiments that I neglected to put out for you. I wish one of you had spoken up. I hope the sandwiches were okay without the condiments. So much for my "butler" joke, huh?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Look great Lenny. Thanks for taking the time to post pictures. It looks liek you took time to do things right the first time. I hope it serves you well for many many years.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Hey Lenny, great looking expansion on the shop! It is always fun to see another shop come together 

I am really jealous that other LJ's were able to visit. It would be great to get together with other LJ members.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Lots of Warmth in the Shop*
> 
> Hi. It's been about a month since my last update. John, my contractor, has left the building. He did a fabulous job completing this expansion project over the summer. I am delighted with the end result. Thank you John.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hokie. I am delighted with the work my contractor did and satisfied with how my interior finishing touches have gone thus far. Todd, thanks. Regarding LJ get-togethers, make it happen! If you have some LJs that live locally, contact them and set a date. Three of my visitors live about an hour away and the other a mere 15-20 minutes. It is great to meet with other woodworkers, share ideas and talk shop.


----------

